# Epson 8350 / Onkyo HTS5400 - No Sound



## rdl80 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

This seems like a great forum! I've been reading for a while, but never posted until now.

I have an Epson 8350 projector and Onkyo HTS5400 7.1 surround sound system. 

I used the Audyssey device and all of the speakers seem to work during the test.

I have a Comcast HD cable box hooked up with the HDMI cord and "cable in" plugged in. I get a picture on the screen, but no sound.

I'm not the most technical, but do have the red, green, blue wires in the back of the projector plugged in. I'm not exactly sure where to plug them into the receiver however. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi there,
We need a bit more information as to how everything is hooked up.

You say the cable box is hooked up with HDMI. Is that to the projector only or does it go to the Onkyo box first and then another HDMI to the projector?

This should help with the troubleshooting a bit. 

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## rdl80 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I figured it out last night. I was trying to use video cables (oops), which obviously didn't work. Got some optical out cables and it worked great!

The basement is coming along well.... just need to build the wet bar now!

-Rick


----------

